# bój się Boga!



## bigdummy

Cześć, foreros

Sé que esta frase quiere decir textualmente: teme a Dios
Pero se me hace que en verdad es como una expresión como "¡por dios!"
¿qué dicen ustedes?


----------



## Toscana27

Well I don't speak Spanish, but  Bój się Boga means "fear God" literally, yet it is used more in cases such as: 
-You're going to go sky-diving? 
-Bój się Boga!  (as in I wouldn't do it) 
Hope this helps...


----------



## Thomas1

bigdummy said:


> cześć, foreros
> 
> sé que esta frase quiere decir textualmente: teme a Dios
> pero se me hace que en verdad es como una expresión como "¡por dios!"
> ¿qué dicen ustedes?


¡Hola!

Sí literalmente esta frase sinifica "teme a Dio" (es singular en polaco).

"Bój się Boga" se utiliza quando alguien quiere hacer algo que parece por ejemplo peligroso, extraño (que ne acata las reglas corrientes) y entonces tiene que temer a Dio.
Por ejemplo, si alguien quiere beber un vodka caliente, que ne se hace en Poloña y es muy extraño, una otra persona podrá decir:
--¿¡Bój się Boga, quieres que bebamos un vodka caliente!?

Yo no sé si "¡por dios!" se utiliza como nosotros utilizamos "bój się Boga", ¿puedes dar un ejemplo?

Thomas


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Thomas1 said:


> Sí literalmente esta frase significa "teme a Dios" (es singular en polaco).



Dios en español también es singular - la manera plural de decir dios es dioses.



Thomas1 said:


> "Bój się Boga" se utiliza cuando alguién quiere hacer algo que parece por ejemplo peligroso, extraño (que no acata las reglas corrientes) y entonces tiene que temer a Dios.
> Por ejemplo, si alguién quiere beber un vodka caliente, que no se hace en Polonia y es muy extraño, una otra persona podrá decir:
> --¿¡Bój się Boga, quieres que bebamos un vodka caliente!?



Unas correcciones.



Thomas1 said:


> Yo no sé si "¡por dios!" se utiliza como nosotros utilizamos "bój się Boga", ¿puedes dar un ejemplo?



Me parece que la mejor traducción al polaco de la frase _¡por dios! _es "na Boga".

*Edit:
*"Bój się Boga" practicamente siempre se utiliza cuando nos referimos al comportamiento de una persona (y la estamos advirtiendo). "Na Boga" tiene el significado mas amplio - se puede referir a la situación - y no siempre sirve para amonestar a algién.


----------



## Thomas1

Szymon Krulikowski said:


> Dios en español también es singular - la manera plural de decir dios es dioses.
> 
> 
> 
> Unas correcciones.




Muchas gracias por las correcciones Szymon. Ésta de Dios es muy valioso. 



Szymon Krulikowski said:


> Me parece que la mejor traducción al polaco de la frase _¡por dios! _es "na Boga".


Pero la pregunta es si “¡bój się Boga!” puede traducirse como “¡por Dios!”


=Szymon Krulikowski said:


> *Edit:
> *"Bój się Boga" practicamente siempre se utiliza cuando nos referimos al comportamiento de una persona (y la estamos advirtiendo). "Na Boga" tiene el significado mas amplio - se puede referir a la situación - y no siempre sirve para amonestar a algién.


   Sí, casí escribí “na Boga” en mí mensaje anterior. 
 Otra diferencia que veo entre “na Boga” y “bój się Boga” es que el primero me parece más literaro y antiguo que el secondo. Yo no le oigo en polaco halbado. “Bój się Boga” es las más de las veces utilisado, y piesno que no toda la gente lo utilizaría. 

Thomas


----------



## bigdummy

muchas gracias a todos
ya creo que he alcanzado entenderlo


----------



## tlumic

To Szymon Krulikowski: alguien - , alguién -


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

tlumic said:


> To Szymon Krulikowski: alguien - , alguién -


Děkuji *tlumic* y pido perdón por mi error...


----------

